# Alaska Halibut Charters



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Any good suggestions for good halibut charters? We've gone out on several and we caught 25-70lbers. It's time to step up and catch some real fish, any help guys?


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Dutch Harbor ,still have plenty of those big barn doors.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

My son said fresh caught up there is the best fish he ever tasted...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hplayer13 said:


> Any good suggestions for good halibut charters? We've gone out on several and we caught 25-70lbers. It's time to step up and catch some real fish, any help guys?


 If you go out of Homer chances are your going to wind up on a chicken hole. There was a captain though that i have went with a couple times called captain steve from crystal sea charters. Im not sure if hes still running or not. if you can book the boat to yourselves tell him your not interested in the chicken holes.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Might want to ask if they have electric reels.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Depends where in AK. Best time I had halibut fishing was Chatham Strait, using downrigger rods fishing 60 feet of water for our halibut. Didn't get any barndoors landed, but got 'buts up to 60 lbs that way. It was fun.

Beats fishing 200-300 feet of water anytime, IMHO.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

REG said:


> Depends where in AK. Best time I had halibut fishing was Chatham Strait, using downrigger rods fishing 60 feet of water for our halibut. Didn't get any barndoors landed, but got 'buts up to 60 lbs that way. It was fun.
> 
> Beats fishing 200-300 feet of water anytime, IMHO.


Or 200 fow with 18' tides like we had. 5-10 pound weights and 600' of line out!

Fun, but a lot of work, especially with a bunch of bait stealers


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Any other suggestions?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Ask about "soft halibut" ? They were common last year around Homer in the shallower water. They are not worth cleaning and of course count toward your two per day limit. Do a search on line for Alaska Fish and Game.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

We went with ninilchick charters with Levi. Went out roughly 29 miles and caught a 88, 80, and a few in the 70's and 60's. They have options so tell them you would like to try for larger fish. He was great and told us that we could go try for a few big ones or limit out on chickens but he couldn't guarantee us anything at the big fish spot. At least they were honest but we ended up with a great boat full. If it were me I'd go to seaward and go for lings and rockfish. It's a blast when you pull up a ling on a jig and there are a couple following it up and you pitch jigs at them and watch them crush your offering. Way better than winching up a Butt....


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll let you know when I get back from the Kenai in the end of July/first of aug. My first trip.


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

me and my buddy went through ninilkek charters as well. i landed a 140 lber and a 50, my buddy got a 70 and a 50. the rest of the guys on the boat got there limits as well. caught some small sharks, sawtoouth flounder, cod, and skate (the skate was massive) as a extra bonus. saws wales and orcas it was a blast. its weird how they launch that boat on that beach like that


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

My dad has gone with Eric Clock several times and gotton into lots fish over the 100lb mark. I will check with him but I believe one trip they had serveral over 120lbs. 

Also as said before Ling Cod and Rock Fish are both fun to catch. (Or so I've been told by my dad who has been to AK more than a dozen times) 

Captain Eric
907 362-1651
www.semakacharters.com 

http://www.alaskahdtv.com/hunting-for-halibut/


----------

